# a new commune



## kryp2nite (May 13, 2011)

i would like to start one but it wont be for 18 months so plenty of time to plan. for my family im going to get the biggest rv i can for $2,500 or under then 12 months later (tax return) a $2,500 solar sytem just for starters. can add panels for later. but also if folks just bring heavy plastic or good tarps some basic tools a good saw and hammer nails we can build together comminity type buildings individuals are responsible for their own shelters unless someone wants to help of course but you probably would get alot being thats the point of being a community but if its your syle just to keep to yourself thats fine whatever this is about freedom and we respect and protect eachother as a law. no assholes allowed. i have been planning to go to the slabs we could build adobe shelters. could be 2 stories what ever when your free and not a working slave all we will have is time to do as we like if you want to keep busy like me ill spend it on my house ill have the rv ill be working on for the next 18 months and ill probably build some adobe building as sheds or whatever. going to jail here in 2 days lol!! ill be back in 3 months and see what you guys have come up with but for me its the slabs unless alaska like where that dude went or another solid place do reccommend but 1st pick is slabs i wouldnt like it on someones property here none of that cause who know what would happen and end up having to leave would suck so it need to be a pre existing commune where we can offshoot from and make our own like maybe the mesa? in arizona? no stupid places like state property in some patch of small woods. want this to be long term needs to be so remote you wouldnt run into people for yrs or somewhere like the slabs or mesa. we can build our own block. or be farther apart adobe, tents, wood built, horsetrailers ,just a tarp whatever but the idea is peace and freedom. if your sick of the fucking system and want no fucking part of it anymore then this may be for you. 18 months to save for your own plan get money saved for a few month at least of living for water and food. plus your supplies. every night we all get high around the community fire as a way of showing are solidarity peacefullness our friendship for eachther and our commune. we will have no leaders as we all will be with each their own responsibilities to keep the peace and friendliness cleanliness of area and safety (watching eachothers back) we dont call the cops for nothing we deal with it as a community.


----------



## xbocax (May 14, 2011)

do iiiitttttttttttt!
keep us updated :]
Id be down to put my underground house book to use


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jun 11, 2011)

hit me up man i am on the same type shit dude just wanna build a cheap safe home for his family i am getting my rv next month or so


----------

